# Occupancy Type - Computer Repair Business with Showroom



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 15, 2011)

I am currently reviewing a plan for a Computer Repair Business with a showroom.  The workroom is roughly 1800sf, and the showroom about 900 sf.  The applicant is presenting this as an 'M' occupancy, while I am thinking this more closely resembles a 'B' occupancy.  I am trying to determine my occupant loads for plumbing fixture requirements, but depending on which occupancy type, the exception for separate facilites varies.

Am I overthinking this one?  It sure feels like it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 15, 2011)

'M' or 'B' occupancy give them the option

If it was my project, with the little amount of info provided I would also say 'M' occupancy


----------



## RLGA (Jun 15, 2011)

I could go either way, as well.

But I suggest looking at the description of a mercantile occupancy group.  Is the "showroom" for *display and sale of merchandise*?  Or is it used to show off their services?  If the latter, then I would call it a Group B; if the former, then definitely a Group M.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 15, 2011)

I would lean towards the "M" also but you might want to find out how many work stations are in the 1800 sq ft workroom just to have  a realistic number of people that will be there throughout the day. M is based on customers being there for a short time and a B is based on employees being there 8 to 9 hours per day.


----------



## JBI (Jun 15, 2011)

Professional services (2/3 of the floor area) with incidental sale of associated merchandise (1/3 of the floor area). Sounds like a B to me, but I could be mistaken.

Why not non-separated mixed use? Then you can apply the most restrictive provisions...


----------



## mark handler (Jun 15, 2011)

JBI said:
			
		

> Then you can apply the most restrictive provisions...


Why try to make things more difficult for new buisnesses.

That's one of the problems with new buisnesses, the government, making things more difficult for new buisnesses.

The attitude  should be *how can we make this work.....*


----------



## Frank (Jun 16, 2011)

Does it make a difference?

Use M 30 sq ft per person gross 2700 sq ft 90 people is over 50 need separate facilities for each sex

Use B 100 sq ft per person gross 2700 sq ft 27 people is over 15 need separate facilities for each sex

Count is 1 male 1 female either way


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 16, 2011)

"B" is 1 per 25 for the first 50 and 1 per 50 for the remainder exceeding 50 based on  Franks OL 2 WC's

"M" is 1 per 500 but you still need a seperate mens and womans so it works out the same no matter what you call it.

2009 IBC Table 2902.1


----------



## Examiner (Jun 16, 2011)

Mercantile; 900-sf / 30-sf/p = 30-people

Business; 1800-sf / 100-sf/p = 18-people

Total occupant load 48-people.

Plumbing calcs results

1-wc MEN or 1-wc + 1 urinal

1-wc Women

1-lav in each sex restroom

1-df (high & low for ADA) combined unit or provide 1-high and 1-low

1-service sink somewhere in the building.

Mixed Occupancy non-separated use.

Customers and employees can share the same restrooms.  If not allowed to share, the Mercantile area will require a Unisex restroom and the employees will require separate sex restrooms.


----------



## FredK (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm thinking they need to justify the "M".  And before I get any other thing done on the review is get that answer.  If they can't then explain the reason behind the need to know.

Botton line is this. My job is to "review" and not design their plans.  If I can help influence their decision then that is so much the better, but bottom line it's their business and I will try to work with them to get what they want.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 16, 2011)

Frank said:
			
		

> Does it make a difference?Use M 30 sq ft per person gross 2700 sq ft 90 people is over 50 need separate facilities for each sex
> 
> Use B 100 sq ft per person gross 2700 sq ft 27 people is over 15 need separate facilities for each sex
> 
> Count is 1 male 1 female either way


Thanks for your help Frank, but yes it does make a difference if we don't calculate the workroom at 1occ/30sf.

Mercantile function is 1occ/30sf for grade floor areas for 900sf equals 30 occupants.  Mercantile is also 1occ/300sf for storage, stock, shipping areas for 1800sf equals 6 occupants.  Total M occupant load would equal 36 occupants.  Uni-sex restroom exception permitted.

Business function is 1occ/100sf for 2700sf equals 27 total occupants.  Separate facilities for each sex required.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 16, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> equals 27 total occupants. .


Must be a great Computer repair shop.

The attitude should be how can we make this happen.....


----------



## Examiner (Jun 16, 2011)

I am confused now.  The original post was 1800-sf workroom (Business) and 900-sf display (Mercantile) for which you wanted to figure restroom loads.  Which area is being used for what?

It is the room's use you use to figure the occupant load not the entire building selected Occupancy classification.  Even in Business there could be storage and assembly spaces you calculate separately.

If you are trying to establish the Major Occupancy Use Group for the type of construction and area permitted you must choose one.  In my opinion it is Business since that is the major area being used.

Occupant loads are dependent on the use of the rooms.  If all are business then 100-sf per person of gross area.  However, you have different occupancy’s uses in the major occupancy classification.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 16, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Must be a great Computer repair shop.The attitude should be how can we make this happen.....


Trust me mark, our motto is how can we issue this permit.  In this case, they need need to make the both of the restrooms accessible to the public (one is currently accessed only through the workroom).  Very little information was supplied on the submitted plans as to indicate actual use.  I have only just heard back from the designer.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 16, 2011)

Examiner said:
			
		

> I am confused now.  The original post was 1800-sf workroom (Business) and 900-sf display (Mercantile) for which you wanted to figure restroom loads.  Which area is being used for what?


E.  No worries.  Alot of assumptions are being made on my part until I can get more clarification.  The plans are vague and do little to indicate actual use.  When that is the case, I either contact the designer, or base my review on the most applicable and reasonable use type of those available to determine a temporary occupant load.  In this case, the work room has two work benches on either end and a large open space.  Thus I assumed for a Mercantile occupancy the workroom area (1800sf) would mostly be used for storage/inventory/parts and calculated at 1/300sf yielding 6 occupants.  The front portion, being indicated as a showroom I would calculate as 1/30sf if used for merchandise to be sold.  If the showroom is actually only a demo/display space, and the workroom is only for repairs/upgrades and storage, I would most likely calculate at 1/100sf for B occupancy.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 16, 2011)

FredK said:
			
		

> I'm thinking they need to justify the "M".  And before I get any other thing done on the review is get that answer.  If they can't then explain the reason behind the need to know.  Botton line is this. My job is to "review" and not design their plans.  If I can help influence their decision then that is so much the better, but bottom line it's their business and I will try to work with them to get what they want.


Couldn't have said it better Fred.  I get a lot of tenant finish plans that are incomplete and lack the minimum information to complete a plan review.  Plan review comments that only say "insufficient information to complete plan review" help nobody.  I generally try to give code references as the reason for more information along with examples (i.e., plumbing riser, furniture/storage layouts, new & existing door schedule, etc.) of what types of information I need.  Most of my applications reference the owner or contractor as the contact, and I am not given the opportunity to talk directly to the designer (eventhough I suggest it may be helpful).  I was designer before I became a plans examiner, and I certainly do not want to tell the designers, whose plans I review, what or how to do their work, but I have no problem telling them I do not have enough information to complete a review.  I have only submitted an RDP to the State Board for incomplete plans, and that was because a ME was signing/sealing the whole plan set for work outside their license and that they did not do, no matter how little it was.


----------



## brudgers (Jun 18, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> I am currently reviewing a plan for a Computer Repair Business with a showroom.  The workroom is roughly 1800sf, and the showroom about 900 sf.  The applicant is presenting this as an 'M' occupancy, while I am thinking this more closely resembles a 'B' occupancy.  I am trying to determine my occupant loads for plumbing fixture requirements, but depending on which occupancy type, the exception for separate facilites varies.  Am I overthinking this one?  It sure feels like it.  Thanks in advance.


If the applicant is presenting it as an M occupancy, review it as an M occupancy.


----------



## Architect1281 (Jun 20, 2011)

M occupant load is 30 / 900 = 30

B occupant load is 100 / 1800 = 18 or Stock warehouse as 300/ 1800 for 6

Total load 48 or 36 less than 50

So 1 Accessible bath as M allows 50 rather than all others at 15 for Family / unisex

because of that I would say sales is M PRIMARY use and accessory to M is the repair of what you sell

not by percentage but I would design it that way and as a code official I would accept it that way

Also no trouble calling it all M and treating the repair and stock as warehouse

Worked way through college in Retail and repaired Bicycles, Televisions, strung tennis rackets and mounted ski bindings drilled bowling ball

all in a mercantile setting


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 24, 2011)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> M occupant load is 30 / 900 = 30B occupant load is 100 / 1800 = 18 or Stock warehouse as 300/ 1800 for 6
> 
> Total load 48 or 36 less than 50
> 
> ...


The RDP decided to treat the front as mercantile and the back as a combination of business/storage.  The business area/storage area yielded an occupant load of 7, while the mercantile area gave an occupant load of 34.  Occupant loads for both occupancy/use groups were below the respective exception limits and qualified the tenant space for a single accessible uni-sex restroom.  The difficulty with this project was due to very little occupancy/use information being provided in the plan set.


----------

